# Fuel at Boulogne?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We arrive at Boulogne next Thursday morning, probably quite low on fuel, not sure if we could make it to the Auchan out by the motorway.
I haven't seen it but I am sure I read somewhere that there is a L'Eclerc at Boulogne, anyone any suggestions? Don't say "fill up in England" as I object to paying all that tax.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sid

The only Leclerc at Boulogne I can think of is the one near the autoroute  . I'm sure there must be something "in the town" :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. Just realised "L'Eclerc" is in the directions to the aire at Le Portel, I am not sure how far the aire is from the port.
Regards Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. We arrive at Boulogne next Thursday morning, probably quite low on fuel, not sure if we could make it to the Auchan out by the motorway.
> I haven't seen it but I am sure I read somewhere that there is a L'Eclerc at Boulogne, anyone any suggestions? Don't say "fill up in England" as I object to paying all that tax.
> Cheers Sid


I would spend £5.00 on fuel in Dover which would more than get me to the Auchan on the N24 *and* give me peace of mind.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sid,
We find that the supermarket at this location is [cheaper] . . 
Lat 50.700241 / Long 1.608564
This is on Boulevard Industrial - from the main A16 from Calais, then N416, over the bridge and the entrance is just on your left.
[If you have 'Flash Earth' you can zoom right in to the petrol Stn in the supermarket carpark


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

l,eclerc in boulogne has hieght barriers but there is a garage 500 meters up the road o the other side


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info. The usual commonsence approach from Gillian. We will see how much fuel we have when we arrive at Dover.
Cheers Sid


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry about this, vicdicdoc, but what is flash earth?

Tony


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Tony,
http://www.flashearth.com/

Useful for inputting long/lat coordinates.

Googe earth can have a better definition in some areas and may be easier to use.
http://earth.google.com/
for download

Regards
Graham


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Not sure about the issue with tax,rather it stay in our country than in France :wink: 

We were there at Easter & to be honest fuel seemed to be about the same as here,infact in some places it was dearer.
I think thats to do with £/euro and the French removing subsides from their diesel. 

Gary


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

You could get fuel at the Auchan at Bologne and, depending on wht time you arrive, you can spend the night there.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I wondered who would pick up on the tax thing rather than where to get fuel in Boulogne. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Grouch. In my original post I was looking for somewhere nearer than Auchan.

Cheers Sid.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're on fumes at Dover,buy gallon and waste 10p over the saving in France.If not on fumes then you'll get to Auchan 10mins away.All I add further is what a question to ask. 8O 8O :roll: :roll: 

tony


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Gemmy. Nothing wrong with the question, I want to fill up in Boulogne and head South without going out to Auchan which is more than 10mins.
Cheers Sid


----------

